
Quantum Random Access Memory - godelmachine
https://arxiv.org/abs/0708.1879
======
godelmachine
I am not knowledgeable enough in Quantum Computing, but I don't see any
architecture presented in this article, as the authors have said in the
abstract.

Would someone kindly point me towards it?

Thanks :)

